# Wet day in Vancouver



## Eric Yi Lin (Apr 10, 2016)

New here to the forum, I'm going to share one of the favorite painting I did last year for my first post here. Hope you guys like it. Looking forward to meet you all!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Wow...that's wonderful :biggrin:

Welcome to the forum @Eric Yi Lin :smile:

Take a look around, upload some art, ask questions if you need to. We are a friendly bunch.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Great painting. Welcome.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow that is superb .


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Excellent painting. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Where did my socks go? That's a beutiful piece of art Eric. Welcome to the forum,


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

God willin', some day I'm going to be able to do watercolors like that.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome! Fantastic opener. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow, that is amazing! You can just feel the rain in the painting


----------

